# reinstall midnight commander and all Requires with portmaster



## mfaridi (Dec 30, 2009)

I want reinstall MC and all Requires by use portmaster , 
How I can do this ?


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I can not do this with portmaster


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe this is possible. Check the man page: portmaster().

Try doing `# portmaster -tRf mc`. You might want to remove or keep -R.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 30, 2009)

```
# pkg_info -rx mc
<read through dependency list>
# portmaster -f mc <list of ports to update, taken from list of dependencies>
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 30, 2009)

To rebuild a port and all ports that it depends on (recursive up), use `# portmaster -Rf [i]port[/i]`. Add other flags for specific options.

To rebuild a port and all ports that depend on it (recursive down), use `# portmaster -Rr [i]port[/i]`. Add other flags for specific options.

To rebuild or upgrade a port (without any dependencies), use `# portmaster [i]port[/i]`. Add other flags for specific options.

Do not combine these upward/downward flags (`-Rrf` doesn't work).


----------

